# hibernate benutzen



## 0knowledge (4. Jun 2008)

Ich versuche grade aus einem normalem Java(6u6) Programm über Hibernate auf eine MySQL Datenbank zuzugreifen. Leider macht schon der Anfang der Entity Klasse Probleme
	
	
	
	





```
import org.hibernate.annotations.*;
import javax.persistence.*;

@Entity

@Table(name = "ktest1")
```
Eclipse beschwet hier über die _@Table_ Zeile. Da _@Entity_ keine Probleme macht gehe ich davon aus das alle notwendigen jars geladen wurden. 
Irgentwelche Ideen was hier schief läuft?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Jun 2008)

Was soll die @Table-Annotation bewirken? Wenn dann 

@Entity(table="blah") oder so ähnlich..-> api schauen..oder die vielen samples bei Hibernate


----------



## semi (5. Jun 2008)

Die Fehlermeldung in Eclipse ist ganz sicher "The type Table is ambiguous". Klartext: "Der Typ Table ist doppeldeutig". Das liegt daran, dass es zwei 
solche Annotationsklassen gibt. Eine in javax.persistence und eine in org.hibernate.annotations. Es ist nicht dasselbe.
Entferne die Zeile
	
	
	
	





```
import org.hibernate.annotations.*;
```
Lass Eclipse auch sämtliche Imports auflösen (Ctrl-Shift-O). Eine Klasse/Interface/Annotation pro Import-Anweisung, alles andere ist nix.


----------

